# Case for Gaming PC



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

:4-dontkno

please see if u can help me pick one; my config (again) : core 2 duo e6600, 8800GTX, 2 GB 800Mhz, 320GB hard disk, motherbord mostly evga nforce 680i, powersuply - 720w 

Asus TM951 Casing w/o PSU...................59
Asus TM831 Casing w/o PSU...................59
Vios 2119 / 6918 450W PSU + 1 Fan...............59
BST-2036 Casing........................................39
CT-320 Case with 2 Fan.............................69
CT-228 450W 24Pins + 3 Fan w/Side Window...85
XP-7788 450W 24Pins + 12cm Fan (Black)......75
i-cute 5566 420W 24Pins + 12cm Fan (Black)..75
i-cute QH01 450W PSU w/Side Window.....109
Antec Solo Black Case w/ 12cm Fan...................208
Antec Nine Hundred 1x 20cm + 3 x 12cm Fan...215
Antec Sonata II Piano w/450W PSU (Black) .......229
Antec P180 2 x 12cm Fan (Black / Silver)........259
Antec P182 Super MID Tower.................275
Antec P182SE Super MID Tower (Special Edition)...349
CoolerMaster Elite 330 12cm Fan+Side Window..59
CoolerMaster Elite 340 12cm Fan+Side Window..59
CoolerMaster Centurion 541 Micro ATX Case......69
CM Centurion 5 w/Side Window (Silver/Black)...69
CM Centurion 5 w/Side Window ( Blue)..89
CM Centurion 534 w/Side Window (Black)........89
CoolerMaster Mystique 632Steel 2 x 12Fan...149
CoolerMaster Mystique 632 Alu 2 x 12Fan......199
CoolerMaster Stacker 831 Alu w/Side Window..359
CoolerMaster Stacker 832 Alu w/Side Window..368
Lian-Li PC-A07 Alu 2 x 12cm Fan (Black)...........149
Lian-Li PC-007 Alu 2 x 12cm Fan+Side Window ..149
Thermaltake Soprano DX VE7000BWS Black..219
Thermaltake Soprano DX VE7000SWA Aluminium..249
Thermaltake Tsunami Alu. w/Side Window....205
CaseTek 1007-2B M ATX w/250W 24Pins...90
CaseTek 1007-9C M ATX w/250W 24Pins...95
Enlight 7472 Slim w/250W 24Pins...........95
TK-8750 MATX 450W 24Pins PSU + 1 Fan......85


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

Pick the one with the most room. Simple as that.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I like this one (its cheaper other places) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...1ty_FC-ZE1_Champ1on_Series_Aluminum_Case.html


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a good Lian-Li case....just choose one with good airflow, you're going to need it. I suggest you look at their website for more detailed info on the cases and then head over to newegg or Silverpcs or frozencpu to purchase your selection. When you find the case you want google it and see if there have been any reviews on it.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

This is a double post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...orce-8900-gtx-8950-gx2-155485.html#post934230

:4-thatsba


*threads merged*


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: nVidia's new Gods : Geforce 8900 GTX 8950 GX2*

I actually responded to this 20 minutes after you posted it. It showed up fine yesterday but my reply isn't here today. :4-dontkno


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: nVidia's new Gods : Geforce 8900 GTX 8950 GX2*

thnks for tht..

now where do i post my query regardin the lcd monitor?? i wud hate to see my monitor be a bottleneck ...besides the obvious 5ms to 2ms diffrence...

Samsung 22” 225BW (WideScreen) 5ms/DVI..489
Samsung 22” 226BW (WideScreen) 2ms/DVI..588

Viewsonic 22” VX2235WM (5ms) DVI/WideScreen...499
Viewsonic 22” VX2245WM (5ms) DVI/WideScreen...649
Viewsonic 22” VX2255WM DVI/Wide (1.3M Wedcam)..579

LG 22” L226WT(WideScreen) 2ms/DVI (3000:1)...585

Philips 22” 220WS8FB (Black) 5ms/DVI........549


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

OK, thanks koala. :grin:

*hemants*: We'll keep ALL the related posts here in this thread from now on please. Double posting is not allowed on this forum, as per rules set by Admins. :sayyes:

So, carrying on from another double posting here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/2gb-ddr2-crucial-kingston-corsair-153792.html

Here's roughly my first reply although it was yesterday...

Out of what you've listed, I would choose any of these:



> Antec Nine Hundred 1x 20cm + 3 x 12cm Fan...215
> Antec Sonata II Piano w/450W PSU (Black) .......229
> Antec P180 2 x 12cm Fan (Black / Silver)........259
> Antec P182 Super MID Tower.................275
> ...


Along with Thermaltake Mozart and Thermaltake Armor Extreme. :sayyes:

Very spacious, beautifully efficient cooling, routing, upgrading possibilities and fit for all purposes.

The Armor extreme is AMDs favorite and recommended case for the quad father socket 1207 CPUs, that run very hot.



> now where do i post my query regardin the lcd monitor?? i wud hate to see my monitor be a bottleneck ...besides the obvious 5ms to 2ms diffrence...


Despite what some may tell you, anything below 8ms is too quick for you to even notice. It cannot bottleneck your system for performance perceived. So generally, aim for 8ms and below as they will be all equal to you, the end user, with a good contrast ratio, brightness, tilt angles, smaller bezels (even rotating like HP ones), adjustable height, wall mountable, required input/output connectors and so forth.

These are all pretty good.

Samsung 22” 225BW (WideScreen) 5ms/DVI..489
Viewsonic 22” VX2235WM (5ms) DVI/WideScreen...499
Viewsonic 22” VX2245WM (5ms) DVI/WideScreen...649
LG 22” L226WT(WideScreen) 2ms/DVI (3000:1)...585
Philips 22” 220WS8FB (Black) 5ms/DVI........549

Here's another BenQ hotty: https://www.pcconnection.com/Produc...062AABBBA9B224EF4DC080D2D324F2&SourceID=k3787

And this Dell: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-5205


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

ok thnkyu 

i think ill go with the Samsung 22” 225BW


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

:4-dontknohey!!


how yu guys doin..

im in singapore rite now..

one more step closer to gettin my dreem machine..well sort of.. built..

want to know if theres anythin new that i ned to soncider while buyin the PC...

the config tht i want to go for.. has been the same for months now..

jus wanna make sure im not buyin nayhtin super outdated..heheh...

heres my to-be config..again...

core 2 duo e6600, 8800GTX, 2 GB 800Mhz, 320GB hard disk, motherbord mostly evga nforce 680i or abit AWD MAX, powersuply - 720/750w


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

i need to decide on a cooler/fan

i plan to overclock the procesor... to 3ghz.. nuin more...

DC Fan for System Case 80mm / 120mm......5 / 12
iCute LED Fan 8cm / 12cm.....................10 / 15
Asus CRUX (AMD 754 / 939).............................27
Asus X-Mars Lite (AMD 754 / 939 / 940)......37
Asus VRGuard (Intel LGA 775)...................37
Asus Silent Knight ( AMD & Intel )...............99
Asus Silent Square ( AMD & Intel )...............95
Asus Silent Square Pro ( AMD & Intel )........105
CoolerMaster UV Silent Fan 8cm / 12cm....10 / 15
CoolerMaster LED Silent Fan 8cm / 12cm....12 / 19
CoolerMaster CoolViva VGA Cooler...................20
CoolerMaster CoolViva G1 VGA Cooler.............29
CoolerMaster CoolViva Pro VGA Cooler...........49
CM BlueIce Pro NorthBridge Cooler.........39
CoolerMaster Hyper TX (AMD / Intel ).............49
CoolerMaster Mars ( AMD & Intel )...............109
Scythe Andy Samurai Master (AMD & Intel)..89
Scythe Infinity (AMD & Intel).................................89
Scythe Ninja Plus Reversion B (AMD & Intel)..79
Thermaltake Pipe101 V.2 w/Heatpipe................65
Thermaltake Golden ORB II ( AMD & Intel).........49
Thermaltake Blue ORB FX ( AMD & Intel)....75
Thermaltake Ruby Orb (AMD & Intel)................59
Thermaltake Max Orb CPU Cooler................79
Thermaltake V1 CPU Cooler.....................89
Thermaltake MIni Typhoon/Big TyphoonVX...69 / 89
ZEROtherm GX710 / GX810 VGA Cooler....49 / 69
ZEROtherm CF900 ( Intel LGA775)...............65
ZEROtherm BTF90 (AMD & Intel)..................90
ZEROtherm BTF90 (AMD & Intel) Fanless..85

help me out please


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi hemants :grin:

If you can, wait till July around 22nd (it'll be earlier in Singapore) for the E6550/E6750 to release. Much better and cheaper than the current E6600.










Scythe Infinity is the best I can see there, but are there no Zalman or Thermalright offerings?

They have better fans. Even Tunic Tower is excellent compared to the above.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Zalman 9500. :wink: The best cost/performance ratio IMO.

@Kalim What do TXT and XD refer to?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Vanderpool, the Ventricular Tachycardia. 

I'm kidding. :grin:

XD stands for Execute Disable (bit - same function as AMD No Execute (NX)) and TXT for Trusted Execution Technology. Here's some *Intel Developers* explaining it for you.


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

GGGGGGUYYSS!!

i got the SyncMaster 226BW.. theres a lotta flickerin...most noticible when theres a single color (or close) on the screen...

how do i correct tht...

refresh rate is set to 60hz


resolution is 1680 by 1050..


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

hemants said:


> GGGGGGUYYSS!!
> 
> i got the SyncMaster 226BW.. theres a lotta flickerin...most noticible when theres a single color (or close) on the screen...
> 
> how do i correct tht...


You can easily have a faulty screen, but which GPU are you using and linked how?

Try 1280x1024 resolution. I've seen many of those monitors, they don't have that problem if in decent nick.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Does it improve if you bump up the refresh rate to 75 Hz?

LCDs don't flicker when functioning normally, so it may be faulty as Kalim said.


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

well... 

i have the acer aspire 5920G with geforce 8600M gt..

i am cuurently using the analog cable.. as my monitor has an HDCP port where as the laptop has an HDMI output port...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you have the correct resolution set? That is probably a WXGA or WXGA+ laptop while that monitor is WSXGA+. Check that you have the external resolution (of the number 2 display) to 1680 x 1050.


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

hello people..

im using the DVI to HDMI cable now.. the flickerings gone compeltely..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear. :smile:


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

HD video doesnt play smoothely when i try the 1080p quality

http://www.apple.com/trailers/picturehouse/rocketscience/hd/

the 720p and 480p play very smoothely but there is a lot of jerkiness in the 1080p video

as ive mentioned b4 i am using the samsung Syncmaster 226BW (22" widescren) with the HDMI(laptop) to HDCP(DVI - monitor) chord, i have the geforce 8600M GT installed on my laptop.

please let me know if this is becoz of the lack of power in my GPU..

laptop config - core 2 duo t7300, 2gb RAM

laptop config


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

uh.. jus palyed a coouple of vids wiht 720p res... there not palyin smoothely either


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Please start a new thread in the laptops section:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=108


----------

